# New Rifle



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

After the shipping and the waiting time, I finally picked up my new rifle. It's an H&R buffalo classic in .45-70 government:


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

Very nice!!!

Good luck with it! :drooling:


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

That'll be a fun little "thumper." :mrgreen:

Enjoy!


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

DJ Niner said:


> That'll be a fun little "thumper." :mrgreen:
> 
> Enjoy!


I think so. It'll be a lot of fun lobbing 1 ounce chunks of lead a few hundred yards.


----------

